# Switchresx



## Dr.Zorg (19 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

je parcours le forum depuis un moment et je n'ai pas trouver de réponse à mon problème.
Quelqu'un saurait-il utiliser et paramétrer l'application Switchresx ??? 
Je n'y arrive pas.
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suppose que les informations du site http://www.madrau.com/indexSRX4.html sont déjà connues.

J'ai trouvé deux tutoriels en anglais :

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=751713

http://wiki.plexapp.com/index.php/Advanced_Display


*Note du modo :* et on va déménager, car il y a un forum tout exprès pour parler de ces questions !


----------



## Dr.Zorg (20 Avril 2010)

tout d'abord désolé d'avoir poster dans le mauvais forum ... et merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.
J'avais regardé déjà sur le site madrau.com mais comme tu t'en doute je n'ai rien compris ...
je viens de faire un tuto mais sans succès 
Comment je peux faire pour avoir la bonne résolution de mon 24"? mais peut-être c'est pas possible ??
J'ai un macbook d'une résolution de 1280x800 et je voudrais brancher mon écran externe et pouvoir travailler dessus avec le bureau etc. J'ai mis un adaptateur mini-DVI vers DVI
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Dr.Zorg (20 Avril 2010)

J'ai résolu mon problème !!
pour tout ceux qui veulent utiliser leur moniteur externe (avec sa résolution native) comme bureau raccorder à un macbook :

- fermer le portable, pour qu'il se mette en veille
- brancher au secteur et à l'écran externe
- et enfin,  brancher le clavier, ce qui va le sortir de sa veille.

et voilà très simple !!


----------

